# Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!



## OBluefireO (14. April 2006)

*Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Hi,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem! 

Ich würde gern mein neues Teufel Concept E Magnum (5.1) an meinen Fernseher der Marke SEG (Typ ist mir leider nicht bekannt) anschließen! 

Ich habe dazu wie von Teufel empfohlen die Front Links/ Rechts Eingänge von der Rückseite des Subwoofers an die roten Links/ Rechts Eingänge des Fernsehers angeschlossen! 
Siehe Hompage Teufel: http://www.teufel.de/de/Multimedia/s_133.cfm?show=fotos

Also so: 
Front Links/ Rechts Kabel des Surroundsystems mit den Links/Rechts Eingängen des Fernsehers verbunden! 

Es kommt jedoch kein Ton!!
 Nur wenn ich den DVD-Player nach dem gleichen Muster anschließe und mir eine DVD als Test anschaue funktioniert es, aber nicht mit dem "normalen Fernsehprogramm"!  

Muss ich dazu etwas am Fernseher umstellen, oder schließe ich das System doch falsch an den Fernseher an?  

Bin im voraus schon für Eure Hilfe dankbar!   

Gruß
**Bluefire**


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

schau mal, was am TV dransteht, ob das wirklich ein "out" ist. wäre zwar seltsam, wenn nicht, aber man weiß nie...


dann schau mal im menü deines TVs - oft muss man den ausgang seperat einstellen. die normale lautstärke gilt dann nur für die TV eigenen boxen.

eine alternative wäre, den front L+R stecker per adapterkabel in den kopfhörerausgang des TVs zu stecken.



ps: du schaust aber nicht zufällig über nen videorecorder TV? also, dass dein VCR das bild liefert und das antennenkabel gar nicht am TV ist?


----------



## OBluefireO (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



> ps: du schaust aber nicht zufällig über nen videorecorder TV? also, dass dein VCR das bild liefert und das antennenkabel gar nicht am TV ist?



Ne, also an dem kann es dann leider schonmal nicht liegen! 

Bei dem Fernseher steht nur AUDIO L und AUDIO R, müsste also schon der Ausgang sein! 

Im Menü des Geräts kann ich nur: 
- Lautstärke
- Balance 
- Modus: Stero oder Mono
- Dolby Virtual AN/ Aus
- Köpfhörerlaustärke 
ändern!


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 14.04.2006 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> > ps: du schaust aber nicht zufällig über nen videorecorder TV? also, dass dein VCR das bild liefert und das antennenkabel gar nicht am TV ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielleicht isses mit der kopfhörerlautstärke gekoppelt?


----------



## DirkVie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Hallo,

habe dasselbe Problem.Bei mir ist es zwar nicht das Concept E Magnum,sondern ein 5.1. system,was ich nur für DVD nutze.Aber auch bei mir kommt kein Ton raus,wenn ich das System an die beiden ausgänge schließe.In der Anleitung der Boxen steht aber,daß es einen 2.1. Augang gibt,an den sich das TV Gerät anschließen läßt.Habe auch schon alles am Fernseher probiert,aber ich finde noch nicht mal den Punkt,wo mal die Kopfhörer Lautstärke einstellen kann.Allerdings hört man immer ein Knacken,wenn man die Kabel dann am TV gerät anschließt oder wieder abzieht.Der Fernseher ist von der Marke Phocus.Ok,mit sicherheit kein markengeärt,aber es sollte doch funktionieren.


----------



## OBluefireO (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				DirkVie am 14.04.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe dasselbe Problem.Bei mir ist es zwar nicht das Concept E Magnum,sondern ein 5.1. system,was ich nur für DVD nutze.Aber auch bei mir kommt kein Ton raus,wenn ich das System an die beiden ausgänge schließe.In der Anleitung der Boxen steht aber,daß es einen 2.1. Augang gibt,an den sich das TV Gerät anschließen läßt.Habe auch schon alles am Fernseher probiert,aber ich finde noch nicht mal den Punkt,wo mal die Kopfhörer Lautstärke einstellen kann.Allerdings hört man immer ein Knacken,wenn man die Kabel dann am TV gerät anschließt oder wieder abzieht.Der Fernseher ist von der Marke Phocus.Ok,mit sicherheit kein markengeärt,aber es sollte doch funktionieren.



Genauso ist es bei mir auch, bis auf das ich die Einstellungen für den Sound am Fernseher gefunden habe! 
Aber auch wenn ich da die Köpfhörerlauststärke ändere tut sich nichts!   

Weiß niemand Rat?


----------



## DirkVie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Genauso ist es bei mir auch, bis auf das ich die Einstellungen für den Sound am Fernseher gefunden habe! 
Aber auch wenn ich da die Köpfhörerlauststärke ändere tut sich nichts!   

Weiß niemand Rat? [/quote]

Würd ja schon gerne erstmal die Einstellungen des Kopfhörerausgangs finden.vielleicht würde das ja was bringen.Es muß doch einen Weg geben.Bei nem Bekannten,der dasselbe system hat,nur nen anderen fernseher,funktioniert das doch auch.


----------



## OBluefireO (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				DirkVie am 14.04.2006 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso ist es bei mir auch, bis auf das ich die Einstellungen für den Sound am Fernseher gefunden habe!
> Aber auch wenn ich da die Köpfhörerlauststärke ändere tut sich nichts!
> 
> Weiß niemand Rat?





> Würd ja schon gerne erstmal die Einstellungen des Kopfhörerausgangs finden.vielleicht würde das ja was bringen.Es muß doch einen Weg geben.Bei nem Bekannten,der dasselbe system hat,nur nen anderen fernseher,funktioniert das doch auch.



Weißt du wie dein Kumpel das angeschlossen hat? Genauso wie es bei Teufel steht?


----------



## DirkVie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Weißt du wie dein Kumpel das angeschlossen hat? Genauso wie es bei Teufel steht? [/quote]


der hat das ja auch nur über die 2 ausgänge angeschlossen.ok,sein fernseher ist von toshiba,da kann man wohl ein bißchen mehr einstellen.aber ich hab da keinen plan.werd aber morgen mal den vater meiner freundin fragen.der hat das auch an seinem tv gerät geschafft.der kommt auch aus der branche,vielleicht kann er mir weiterhelfen.Hast du denn schon was rausbekommen,oder bist weitergekommen?


----------



## OBluefireO (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				DirkVie am 14.04.2006 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du wie dein Kumpel das angeschlossen hat? Genauso wie es bei Teufel steht?




der hat das ja auch nur über die 2 ausgänge angeschlossen.ok,sein fernseher ist von toshiba,da kann man wohl ein bißchen mehr einstellen.aber ich hab da keinen plan.werd aber morgen mal den vater meiner freundin fragen.der hat das auch an seinem tv gerät geschafft.der kommt auch aus der branche,vielleicht kann er mir weiterhelfen.Hast du denn schon was rausbekommen,oder bist weitergekommen? [/quote]

nein, überhaupt nicht, der gleiche Stand wie vorhin! 

Hab mal mit der Kopfhörerlautstärke rumgespielt, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht! Hab jetzt echt keine Idee mehr!


----------



## DirkVie (14. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 14.04.2006 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> DirkVie am 14.04.2006 22:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, überhaupt nicht, der gleiche Stand wie vorhin! 

Hab mal mit der Kopfhörerlautstärke rumgespielt, aber das hat auch nichts gebracht! Hab jetzt echt keine Idee mehr!   [/quote]


Hab auch keine plan mehr.Hab alles ausprobiert,was man probieren kann.werd den jetzt morgen mal fragen,ob er ne lösung hat.komm auch nicht mit der anleitung des fernsehers klar.die ist so verwirrend,daß man da eh nix kapiert.und dann schreiben die ja nur welche,auf die gesammte modelpalette.Aber nie über das modell,was man wirklich hat.


----------



## mr_caedez (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Anstatt das System so am Fernseher anzuschließen, versuchts mal am normalen Receiver. Der hat meistens auch L/R Cinch Ausgänge.
Problem hierbei kann sein das die FernsehLautsprecher dennoch weiterlaufen, müsste man also immer muten nach Fernseheinschalten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt das System so am Fernseher anzuschließen, versuchts mal am normalen Receiver. Der hat meistens auch L/R Cinch Ausgänge.


 hat ja auch jeder nen receiver...   

 



hast du / habt ihr noch andere stereo-boxen? dann teste(t) die mal. wenn die auch nicht gehen liegt es natürlich in jedem falle am TV und nicht an den teufel boxen, falls du/iht das evtl. verMUTEst... 


und testet mal am kopfhörerausgang. das ist IMHO kein relevanter unterschied vom sound her im vergleich zu den hinteren ausgängen. passen müßte das ja, ein kopfhörerout eines TVs ist meist auch 3,5mm wie bei einer soundkarte.


----------



## DirkVie (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine reciver hab ich leider nicht.Hatte das gestern schon per adapter versucht,die beiden chinch kabel auf eine miniklinke und dann in der Kopfhörer ausgang.Aber da kommt auch nichts.Finde auch gar keine Einstellung am TV gerät bezüglich der Kopfhörer.Das ich dann den fernseher stumm schalten müßte,weil sich die boxen da nicht abstellen,wäre ja kein Problem.aber es kommt rein gar nichts.Außer,daß man halt ein kurzes knacken hört,wenn ich mit dem fernseher verbinde.Also irgendein Signal muß ja da sein.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				DirkVie am 15.04.2006 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> und testet mal am kopfhörerausgang. das ist IMHO kein relevanter unterschied vom sound her im vergleich zu den hinteren ausgängen. passen müßte das ja, ein kopfhörerout eines TVs ist meist auch 3,5mm wie bei einer soundkarte.


 ist das system ielleicht auf upmix gestellt? isses sicher uch der stecker für front, den du benutzt?


----------



## mr_caedez (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 14:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



argh nich falsch verstehen, ich mein keinen AV-Amp mit Tuner, sondern nen stinknormalen Sat-Receiver.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.04.2006 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das war schon klar. aber die leute die ich so kenne haben zu 95% kabel...


----------



## mr_caedez (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 16:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier isses andersrum, 99% Sat.
Ist wohl der Unterschied Stadt/Land.
Hab den nicht bedacht 

Ich werd gleich mal schaun wie das bei meinem Fernseher so ist wenn ich das CEM dort an den Cinch Buchsen anschließe. Ist ei
n 10-15 Jahre alter Philips, mal sehen was man dort einstellen muss.

/edit : Reinstecken reicht dann funktioniert es hier. Die Lautsprecher des Fernsehers werden leider nicht automatisch gemutet.


----------



## OBluefireO (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Bei mir funktioniert der Dreck immer noch nicht! 

Bei meinem ca. 2-3 Jahre alten SEG Fernseher hab ich nur vorne die AUDIO R/L Eingänge, aber das sind ja keine Ausgänge in dem Sinne, oder?   

Ich hab sonst keinerlei Anschlussmöglichkeiten, hinten sind zwar Aussparungen für AUDIO Ausgänge, aber die sind mit Plastik "überdeckt", ich vermute mal da ist gar nichts "dahinter"!    

Gruß
**Bluefire**

Edit: 

Ein Reciver zu testen bringt bei mir ja auch nichts, weil wir Kabel haben! 
Aber dann würde es 100%ig gehen, weil wenn ich das Soundystem an meine DVD-Player R/L Ausgänge anschließe funktioniert es! Nur beim Fernseher halt nicht!


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funktioniert der Dreck immer noch nicht!
> 
> Bei meinem ca. 2-3 Jahre alten SEG Fernseher hab ich nur vorne die AUDIO R/L Eingänge, aber das sind ja keine Ausgänge in dem Sinne, oder?


 nein, eingang = "sound in das gerät reinbringen"




> Ich hab sonst keinerlei Anschlussmöglichkeiten, hinten sind zwar Aussparungen für AUDIO Ausgänge, aber die sind mit Plastik "überdeckt", ich vermute mal da ist gar nichts "dahinter"!


 dann haben die ein standardgehäuse für mehrere modelle, und je nach modell werden die aussaprungen dann benutzt oder auch nicht. deines hat dann halt dort keine anschlüsse.






> Ein Reciver zu testen bringt bei mir ja auch nichts, weil wir Kabel haben!
> Aber dann würde es 100%ig gehen, weil wenn ich das Soundystem an meine DVD-Player R/L Ausgänge anschließe funktioniert es! Nur beim Fernseher halt nicht!


 was ist denn nun mit dem kopfhöreranschluss, wie ich nun schon zum dritten mal vorschlage...?!


----------



## DirkVie (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir funktioniert der Dreck immer noch nicht!
> 
> Bei meinem ca. 2-3 Jahre alten SEG Fernseher hab ich nur vorne die AUDIO R/L Eingänge, aber das sind ja keine Ausgänge in dem Sinne, oder?
> 
> ...




Wenn ich meinen DVD Player über die 5 analogen Anschlüsse anschließe funktioniert der tadellos.Und am Boxenset sind halt noch 2 weitere anschlüsse für 2.1. Sound und in der Bedienungsanleitung der Boxen steht auch,daß man dort pc,tv etc anschließen kann und dann per upmix auch auf 5.1. ausgeben kann.Und wie gesagt,bei nem Kumpel wird auch alles einwandfrei erkannt.aber bei mir will es einfach nicht.Genau wie bei Thread Ersteller.


----------



## OBluefireO (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				Herbboy am 15.04.2006 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke schonmal!   

Kopfhöreranschluss ist leider auch negativ, in der Bedienungsanleitung steht   zwar, dass er welche hat, aber der Scheiß Fernseher hat keinen Kopfhöreranschluss, dann würde es nämlich gehen! 
Bei meinem Notebook funktioniert es nämlich auf genau die Weise einwandfrei!!!

Sprich mein Schrott-Fernseher hat keinen einzigen AUDIO AUSGANG an dem ich irgendetwas anschließen kann!   
Kennt da noch jemand andere Möglichkeiten? 
Reciever...?


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich mein Schrott-Fernseher hat keinen einzigen AUDIO AUSGANG an dem ich irgendetwas anschließen kann!
> Kennt da noch jemand andere Möglichkeiten?
> Reciever...?


vielleicht nen videorecorder, über den du dir programme dann empfängst und der nen audioausgang hat? 

aber sonst... op zB ein scart-adpater gehen würde, der hinten auch ausdio-buchsen hat? ich weiß nicht, ob es so was als AUSgang gibt...


----------



## DirkVie (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.04.2006 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber du hast doch diese beiden anschklüsse.damit muß sich doch was machen lassen.Hatte bis vor nem halben auch einen SEG.Meine,der hatte einen Kopfhörer Anschluss.Aber selbst mit dem kann ich bei mir nix anfangen,weil ich weder im Handbuch noch in irgendwelchen menüs irgendetwas dazu finde.Oder haben wir jetzt solche Exoten,mit denen man nichts anfangen kann?


----------



## mr_caedez (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Falls der Fernseher neben Scart noch andere Anschlüsse fürs BIld hat wäre eventuell ein Adapter möglich.
Such mal bei http://www.reichelt-elektronik.de/
nach Scart Adapter
Das HC 006 ist so ein Aufsplitter in L/R Cinch Audio, S-VHS und Video. Da ist ja so ein Umschalter dran, dürfte also in beide Richtungen funktionieren.


----------



## OBluefireO (15. April 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls der Fernseher neben Scart noch andere Anschlüsse fürs BIld hat wäre eventuell ein Adapter möglich.
> Such mal bei http://www.reichelt-elektronik.de/
> nach Scart Adapter
> Das HC 006 ist so ein Aufsplitter in L/R Cinch Audio, S-VHS und Video. Da ist ja so ein Umschalter dran, dürfte also in beide Richtungen funktionieren.



Wäre vielleicht echt ne Lösung, da das Ding dann ja zu einem AUDIO AUSGANG geschaltet werden kann und dann die beiden R/L AUDIO Anschlüsse gehen müssten!


----------



## DirkVie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 15.04.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> mr_caedez am 15.04.2006 22:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weiß ja nicht,ob Du schon eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden hast.Ich habe es mit dem scartadapter versucht und es funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## OBluefireO (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*

Ja, genau das selbe und ich kann mich nicht beklagen, die einfachste Lösung für 5€, einfach geil!        

Zwei glückliche E Magnum Besitzer!


----------



## DirkVie (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum an Fernseher anschließen? Hilfe!*



			
				OBluefireO am 01.05.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau das selbe und ich kann mich nicht beklagen, die einfachste Lösung für 5€, einfach geil!
> 
> Zwei glückliche E Magnum Besitzer!



Ok,hab jetzt nicht das E Magnum,aber glücklich bin ich schon.War ne wirklich lohnenswerte investition.  Klingt doch alles jetzt irgendwie viel besser.


----------

